# rsync not asking for password



## fullauto2012 (Jun 12, 2016)

Everything is working fine, buts rsync is not asking for passwords.
Is their any situation someone can think of where rsync WOULDN'T ask for a password without an SSH key setup or an rsync.secrets file?

I am really confused...


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 12, 2016)

fullauto2012 said:


> Is their any situation someone can think of where rsync WOULDN'T ask for a password without an SSH key setup or an rsync.secrets file?


If you use SSH's ControlMaster feature (i.e. sharing multiple SSH sessions over one network connection) and are already logged in to the SSH server then all subsequent SSH connections will not ask again for a password.


----------



## kpa (Jun 12, 2016)

Which transport are you using? If it's SSH then the situation is probably as tobik already said the SSH key forwarding does the authentication for you. If it's rsync:// then you have a real problem.


----------

